# Anyone here use livebearer fry feed other tank mates?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious there. Or any of their fry/juvi's hwen they are say doing breed for showing fish and the other fish that did not turn out like the original fish ended up getting fed to other fish?

I read something about a african dwarf frog will eat guppy fry if in the same tank. Kinda takes care of feeding that frog in a way but also kinda feels bad doing it seeing the fry getting eaten up. I guess you could pull the pregnant fish out and have them release the fry in another tank and see which you wan to keep.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

lol when you start getting like 40 babies each birth and no room to put them in, you are not going to care . i use to collect my females but too many guppies! so i just don't bother, usually 1/30ish babies survive to become big enough not to be eaten by other fish.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I bred guppys and platys a long time ago, many augmented my oscars diet


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

They aren't livebearers, but my jellybean parrots are just as prolific and the plan after I'm done moving fish around this week is to have a breeding pair in with my paratilapia polleni so that the fry can be meals for the pollenis. If you eat meat it's really not any different except that in many cases the fish getting eaten dies more humanely than the animals we eat.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well my asking on htis is because I'm trying to research more and more into having a tank where I just only need to worry about changing the water from time to time and how much aeration the water gets via filter or supplimental air pump. 

That way the tank inhabitants can self feed with little need of me to feed them except from time to time for treats. This is helpful for time away from the tanks for a little bit be it a few days off or something. I like the idea of the ADF being able to self feed off the guppies and if you have a few female guppies in there you can offset the timing of when they are pregnant and such so probably every 2 weeks you have new fry or something like that and each fry batch lasts say a week for the ADF or other fish. Add in a auto-feeder on a offset schedule of feeding every other day (or 3rd day if you have that option on the unit) you can probably do a months feeding that way is what I was thinking with the live & suppliment feeding.

I was thinking more like in nature the fish/amphibians/inverts all eat each other and such but in our artiifcla enivroments just control the water change only and have the rest of the nature of things work out in the tank. kind of like the way dwarf puffer fish help with snail control if you put it in a larger tank where the snail reproducing to snails being eaten is blananced out so there is a steady supply of food and all you need to do is change the water from time to time and less fussing with the fish on the feeding schdules and such.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong with reducing tasks for yourself or trying to cover your fishes needs when you're away. I'm not home about 3 days a week and an auto-feeder reduced worry for me. The eheim auto-feeder is working well for me just have to watch the food level and check weekly (press the button) for an immediate extra feeding that tests the battery level.

Now if someone could make me a thing that auto-tops the tank, auto- water changes, auto-fert dose for the plants, I would be happy indeed 

For live food treats it's also good (but more tasks) to raise them in a separate tank & feed those fry the best foods you can. 'gutloading'.
That nutrition will pass onto your fish.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've read that killifish enjoy occasional fry, especially if they are used to commercially produced food.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not saying that ADFs won't eat guppy fry, but I do have some experience with them.

And frankly, I think it is a miracle that these creatures manage to live in the wild. IMO, they are just too slow, and possibly too dumb (sorry) to catch anything that moves at all. Of course, maybe mine were just... special frogs.


----------

